# Advice on machine choice for a start-up, including ZSK vs Barudan



## 1090gal (Aug 2, 2016)

So, I'm in the research phase of this endeavor. I have a home machine that I do work on for myself, friends, church projects and a couple of local businesses that I have a personal connection to. 

I'm now making plans to make this more than a "hobby" that pays a little back. I have a niche-market plan and it will require the largest amount of my production to be done with small lettering and logos on small areas: pockets, cuffs, shoes, and the like. However, I also plan to continue to do custom work for the local market (anything and everything from caps to quilt blocks to monograms to jacket backs, etc). 

With what I am planning for my expansion, I dont see my small home machine playing much, if any, of a role. But I'm struggling to make choices about a commercial machine type because I feel like I have a pretty wide range of types of work that I want and need to do. 

So, my specific questions are:

1) Compact or not? Part of my market would be facilitated by a machine I can take with me to events. But I don't feel comfortable not having the benefits of a non-compact machine, either. I won't be able to afford more than one machine at the outset. 

2) ZSK vs Barudan? Both brands would have tech that is 1-2 hours away from me. I have reviewed all the other brands out there, and I'm willing to spend more for a higher quality machine. I see a lot about Barudan on these boards, but very little about ZSK. Why is that?

3) Plan for growth: multiple single heads vs multi head? Though any plans for the future would certainly depend on the success (or failure) of my initial investment, I am already thinking about future growth so I can hopefully make the best possible decisions at every stage. I was initially planning on multiple singles that could be networked together. Again, my target markets require both options of single head for one-run custom items and larger inventory production of some items. I don't want to spend for more than a single head to get going, but also appreciate the point frequently made here that "you can't make money with a single head." I anticipate that within three to six months I could justify an additional single head, but maybe a four head at that point (for larger runs of inventory to be sold at events, with weeks to months between events to build that inventory) would be a better goal? I am planning to pay cash and avoid financing, so cost is really a big consideration. But I saw a comment on here where someone said that networking single heads is just "marketing hype." I would love to hear more opinions (with some details and explanations) about whether it really is/isn't a viable option to network single heads. 

Many thanks in advance for any thoughts on all of this!


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a sprint 6 ZSK. It's really a nice machine and reasonably compact for the sewing field size. If I were picking between compact machines I would go with the ZSK over the compact Barudans although I have not used one of them. I originally had a table model SWF 1501T and liked the nice solid heavy body. The ZSK is a better machine but much lighter. My wife and I can carry ours around if needed. Bulky but only like 160lbs and comes right off the stand with no unbolting. The SWF was 600lbs with the stand solid mounted. 

My next machine will probably be the great big Barudan C01 or maybe a dual head of that type. I miss having the solid monster weight machine like my SWF was although it will have to go in the garage because they weigh somewhere around 1000lbs or more. I actually want a Barudan to compare the two at this point. 

Overall I am happy with the ZSK. The dealer is a very long way away from where I live (Idaho) and that makes me a little nervous. I have not had a single call back from them whether to ask how it's going or anything and I know from talking to the local shops that run Barudan that the local support (5 hours away in SLC) is up several times a year and stops in just to day hi and see how they're doing. So support support support for embroidery is probably similar to location location location for a realtor. 

I haven't checked lately but I have put about 2 million stitches on my ZSK without a problem. The only issues have been user error and some of my poorly made stitch files. Anything complicated I have been having digitized elsewhere to save the headache. This post probably isn't helping you make a decision. If you are only a couple hours away from support maybe you can go see them each run and get a better feel for them that way.


----------



## 1090gal (Aug 2, 2016)

Thank you for that input, Wildgoose. It is indeed helpful.
So you bought your ZSK within the past few years?


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

I bought the ZSK in the middle of February this year.


----------



## 1090gal (Aug 2, 2016)

And how is it as far as stitch quality (small text) and general loudness of the machine while running?


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

Stitch quality has been good and I have done a few jobs with 5 mm lettering without any issues. I only have my original used SWF to compare to though. For noise, yeah it's not quiet. I have been told that is because it's all metal which sounds logical.


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

Stitch Quality is usually based on the quality of digitizing. ZSK, & Barudan are on par, Tajima are also considered a high end machine. 

If you are stuck between those two, your best bet is to determine the best for connection. Barudans plug directly into wilcom software, ZSK are easy to work with on a network. Determine what your plan is for creating Files and handling files. Then of the machines on your list go with the one that easily works within that network.


----------



## Digitizingsource (Aug 31, 2016)

We have had Zsk machines since 1992 we have had a 15 head that still delivers good quality (almost 25 years old! we sold it some time back)We then added more machines and currently we have 2 Zsk 2 heads 1 single head and 2 Barudan Elites, we only use them to sew test all our digitizing files on all kinds of different fabrics My personal opinion is that ZSK has a slight edge when it comes to Leather jackets (specially with the seams running across) but apart from that I dont think there is too much to differentiate between the 2 of them. 
"Wildgoose" has given you some great advise and i completely agree.
If i was doing small runs i would look at a 4 head as my second machine


Digitizingsource


----------

